# Hifiman HE-400 vs HE-500



## joetjie2000

Hi there!
   
  I want to order some hifiman headphones but I'm stuck between the 400 and 500.
   
  With the 400 i want to upgrade the cables ... but after that upgrade cost I'm pretty much at the price of the HE-500...
   
  Should i go for the HE-500 with stock cables?
   
  Is the He-500 far superior to the HE-400?
   
  Hope someone can help me out!


----------



## NA Blur

The HE-500 to my ears is far superior to both the HE-300 and HE-400.  I auditioned all three side by side and there was no guessing which one sounds the cleanest, least distorting, and more fun with most of my music.  The HE-500 wins out.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





na blur said:


> The HE-500 to my ears is far superior to both the HE-400 and HE-500.  I auditioned all three side by side and there was no guessing which one sounds the cleanest, least distorting, and more fun with most of my music.  The HE-500 wins out.


 
   
   
  I agree.  However, if you play games the HE-400 may be your ticket.  I think for music it's the HE-500 all the way.


----------



## joetjie2000

Are those he-500s *very* hard to drive?
   
  I currently only have an ALO "the national" amp... if it doesnt have enough juice to run the HPs... its money down the drain.


----------



## joetjie2000

Quote: 





na blur said:


> The *HE-500* to my ears is far superior to both the *HE-400* and *HE-500*.  I auditioned all three side by side and there was no guessing which one sounds the cleanest, least distorting, and more fun with most of my music.  The HE-500 wins out.


 
  Sorry but I'm missing something... I only see you listing 2 pairs of headphones? Would really like to understand your input!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





joetjie2000 said:


> Are those he-500s *very* hard to drive?
> 
> I currently only have an ALO "the national" amp... if it doesnt have enough juice to run the HPs... its money down the drain.


 
   
   
  The HE-500s are listed as having a 89 DB.  While the HE-400 is listed at 92.5 so I would say the 400s are easier to drive but that doesn't make the 500s "hard to drive"  Check with ALO he can tell you.


----------



## NA Blur

Quote: 





joetjie2000 said:


> Sorry but I'm missing something... I only see you listing 2 pairs of headphones? Would really like to understand your input!


 

 I mean the HE-500 is superior to both the HE-300 and HE-400.
   
  As for driving the HE-500 I found them a bit easier to drive than the LCD-2/3, but they do require a decent amount of power.  There is no doubt that an amp will be necessary to get the most out of any magnetic planar headphone.  I think the ALO national you already have should be fine as long as the specs they quote are accurate.


----------



## timtoo

I prefered HE-500


----------



## TwinQY

It can go both ways really. Personally, I prefer the HE-400. Better bass (impact, tightness, cleaner, clearer,), but the mids are less rich and detailed and the treble isn't nearly as good. Soundstage would be on par, really. I dislike overly lush mids like the HE-500, which seem to make notes too blended in comparison to the leaner and more dynamic sounding HE-400. Treble is the only thing I'd really give to the HE-500. Otherwise, different voicings for different listeners, with either one not really taking an advantage over the other. 
   
  Oh, and why is this in the Cables section of the forums?


----------



## hifimanrookie

He500...and it can be driven by a matrix m-stage..i know..i have one..and a he300..  
But then again..the he300 does wonderfull things for the price.. 
For cables: toxic cables and double helix cables..both owned by fanatics looking for perfection in their cables


----------



## hifimanrookie

preproman said:


> I agree.  However, if you play games the HE-400 may be your ticket.  I think for music it's the HE-500 all the way.



Prepoman has a point here..for gaming the he400 would be better because of more aggressive character..but then again..sennheiser has the perfect gaming headphone already..the mx300 

ofourse ididnt mean the sennheiser mx300..but the excellent beyerdynamic MMX300..my apologies for the confusement...see my new pics fo how it looks!


----------



## Gallade475

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> Prepoman has a point here..for gaming the he400 would be better because of more aggressive character..but then again..sennheiser has the perfect gaming headphone already..the mx300


 
  is that a joke, judging by the smiley?


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


gallade475 said:


> is that a joke, judging by the smiley?




I have had all 4 headphones..but kept the mx300 for gaming (mic!) and the he500 for sound..i owned the 300, the 400 and 500.. Even had a perfect westone um3x..but my laptop had problems drving the hifiman's with gaming..especially the 400 and 500..the sound was thin..the mx300 comes with an usb amplifier included.and with that u have deep rumble and u can pinpoint ur enemies in gaming...so for me its best choice..the he300 was also good..but i missed the mic and i hate modifying headphones..so no..it was no joke..but if u think the 400 is better for gaming..i respect that..but the mx300 was always intended for gaming..the he400 not.
And just to make things clear..i am a hifiman man..not a sennheiser addict..until now i never ever heard a better headphone then my he500 with the amp i have for music. And i tried hd800, lcd2 and he5le also..and some other better grade phones..but for me for music he500 always!

But for me the mx300 is my favorite choice when i wanna chill gaming and dont wanna bother anyone around me as its closed and the comfort is topnotch. 

BIG EDIT: OFCOURSE I MEANT THE BEYERDYNAMIC MMX300....my apologies guys! damn..i am getting old..dont even know what headphones i owe..  check my pics of how he looks with my new astro mixamp


----------



## Gallade475

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> I have had all 4 headphones..but kept the mx300 for gaming (mic!) and the he500 for sound..i owned the 300, the 400 and 500.. Even had a perfect westone um3x..but my laptop had problems drving the hifiman's with gaming..especially the 400 and 500..the sound was thin..the mx300 comes with an usb amplifier included.and with that u have deep rumble and u can pinpoint ur enemies in gaming...so for me its best choice..the he300 was also good..but i missed the mic and i hate modifying headphones..so no..it was no joke..but if u think the 400 is better for gaming..i respect that..but the mx300 was always intended for gaming..the he400 not.
> And just to make things clear..i am a hifiman man..not a sennheiser addict..until now i never ever heard a better headphone then my he500 with the amp i have for music. And i tried hd800, lcd2 and he5le also..and some other better grade phones..but for me for music he500 always!
> But for me the mx300 is my favorite choice when i wanna chill gaming and dont wanna bother anyone around me as its closed and the comfort is topnotch.


 
  when i look up the mx300 i see a 25 dollar pair of earbuds so, may i see a pic, or is it the equivalent of the pc350?


----------



## hifimanrookie

​


gallade475 said:


> when i look up the mx300 i see a 25 dollar pair of earbuds so, may i see a pic, or is it the equivalent of the pc350?




Big oops..i meant the beyerdynamic mmx300..silly me.  i will put a pic with the usb mini amp on my pics..so u can see it looks pretty good and classy


----------



## Gallade475

oh i see now. thanks. F.Y.I it is actually based off of their hs400 aviation headset, or a dt770 premium with a mic, while the dt770 is an excellent closed gaming headphone IMO.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





gallade475 said:


> oh i see now. thanks. F.Y.I it is actually based off of their hs400 aviation headset, or a dt770 premium with a mic, while the dt770 is an excellent closed gaming headphone IMO.


 

 yeah i knew that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and i know the DT770 is good for gaming also..but as u said..no mic and as i understand..the sound is configured differently by beyerdynamic...i once read a review about the mmx300 saying it was tuned especially for gaming and that it also sounded pretty good with listening to music was just a big plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..the dt770 is more tuned for music..and one thing...in the time i have my mmx300 it had been punished to death almost..its cable was a million times under the wheels of my multi million pounds of chair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ..fell on the ground i dont know how much times..but really..its still as new (see pics i made yesterday)...and thats funny..as the guy who reviewed this headphone actually said it was built like a tank..and i can confirm: u better believe it


----------



## Golotripa

Does anybody know if the Yulong D100 is powerful enough to run the HE-500 to its potential? Also, does it synergize well with the Yulong D100? 
   
  Cheers.


----------



## hifimanrookie

golotripa said:


> Does anybody know if the Yulong D100 is powerful enough to run the HE-500 to its potential? Also, does it synergize well with the Yulong D100?
> 
> Cheers.



U mean the a100 amp? To be honest..its a bit an the lean side of the rms..he500 needs at least 1rms per channel..but as many said..try it..if to ur ears it siunds good..keep it...but pls..compare it to others..


----------



## Golotripa

Oh right, I guess I'll see how I go with it and go from there. No, I meant the D100 Amp/DAC.. not sure if the amp part of it will suffice? Thanks for your input though - appreciate it!


----------



## hifimanrookie

golotripa said:


> Oh right, I guess I'll see how I go with it and go from there. No, I meant the D100 Amp/DAC.. not sure if the amp part of it will suffice? Thanks for your input though - appreciate it!



Ur welcome..we are all here to help each other..we all have same passion..music listening


----------

